# I have a Dream.........



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*I have a Dream...........*

......... und es wird wohl auch einer bleiben...

Genauso leider wie vorhersehbar..

*Da es aber (nur) um einen Traum geht:*
Nehmen wir mal an, der DAFV wird zerschlagen oder es regnet plötzlich Hirn, Anstand und Rückgrat in den diesen DAFV tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden.

So, dass die zur Einsicht kommen, dass dieser Bundesverband weder finanziell, inhaltlich noch personell so zu halten ist und dem Angeln wie den Anglern mehr schadet als nützt.

Und dann lösen sie diesen DAFV auf (wegen Fusionsvertrag und Satzung gibts eben keine andere, machbare Lösung ausser Auflösung oder Insolvenz).

Und dann stellen sie einen richtigen, anglerfreundlichen Lobbyverband im Bund auf, der damit dann die Landesverbände und Vereine mit klarer Positionierung pro Angeln und Pro Angler unterstützen kann.

Und es würde keine Angelfischer mehr geben - nur noch Angler..

Und heraus käme:
*Deutscher Anglerverband *​
_Die würden zuerst mal Angeln als solches definieren:_
Angeln ist als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.

_Und daraus ihre eigentliche Zielsetzung ableiten:_
Das Ziel eines Bundesverbandes soll daher die Förderung der freien und eigenverantwortlichen Ausübung des Angelns sein, im Rahmen möglichst wenig restriktiver Gesetze. 

Als kulturell und gesellschaftlich anerkannte sowie rechtlich legitime Nutzung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen zur sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur, mit der Möglichkeit Fische zu entnehmen. 

Dazu soll vor allem die Beseitigung aller dem entgegenstehender Hindernisse, sowie das Einbringen im Sinne dieser Zielsetzung gegenüber bei allen politischen Organen, Verbänden und Organisationen helfen.

Also vor allem zielgerichtete Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des Verbandes, um Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik die Vorteile des Angelns als solches näher zu bringen.

_Auch die Struktur der Mitglieder würde "renoviert" werden, um mehr Schlagkraft zu erhalten statt wie beim DAFV eine immer weitere Zersplitterung und Erosion:_
*Mitglieder*
Mitglieder können alle natürlichen und juristischen Personen werden, welche die Ziele des Verbandes laut Satzung und Richtlinien unterstützen. 
Einzelmitglieder werden in einem virtuellen „Verein“ zusammen gefasst. 
Bei Abstimmungen werden sowohl Ja- wie Nein-Stimmen dieses virtuellen Vereines im Verband an Hand der Abstimmungszahlen in der HV oder den Gremien gewichtet.

Es gibt stimmberechtigte Mitglieder (Landesverbände, natürliche Personen) und Fördermitglieder mit Rede/Beratungsrecht (juristische und natürliche Personen).

_Auch würden sie endlich anfangen, auf Kooperationen mit allen zu setzen, die das Angeln fördern können, statt wie bisher immer aus Angst vor Schützern einzuknicken: _
*Kooperation und Dialog*
Kooperation mit den Berufsfischern, Jägern, bäuerlicher Landwirtschaft und anderen Naturnutzern wird explizit angestrebt.

Kooperation mit der Wissenschaft (hier auch Kontakt DFV) wird explizit gesucht.

Dialog mit Naturschutzverbänden im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes (Schutz der Natur zur Erholung der Menschen) wird explizit gesucht.

_Dass man bei vernünftiger Ausrichtung mit viel weniger Personal auskommen und viel bessere Arbeit als der DAFV machen kann, dürften nur welche bestreiten, die beim DAFV arbeiten_
*Team/Personal*
Hauptamtliche: 1 Jurist/Geschäftsführer, 1 reiner Presse/Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, 1 „Politischer“ zum Kontakt halten in Ländern/Bund/Europa, 2 Halbtagsbürokräfte.
Ehrenamtlich: Kleines Präsidium (MAXIMAL: Präsident, Vize, Finanzen, Referent Kontakt Länder und Landesverbände und Vereine, 2 mal Kontrolle der Hauptamtlichen, Referent Wissenschaft, Referent Angeln).

_Und dann könnte man schon ganz konkret Arbeit für Angler und das Angeln angehen:_
*Zugang zum Angeln*
Der Zugang zum Angeln und die Bestimmungen vor Ort sind so einfach und freiheitlich/eigenverantwortlich wie möglich zu halten. Widerstand gegen Restriktionen und unnötige Regeln seitens Gesetzgeber, Gewässerbewirtschaftern und bewirtschaftenden Verbänden. Der Grundsatz der Subsidiarität soll dabei gestärkt werden.


*Naturschutz*
Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden. Sie können auch gerade dazu dienen, den Angeldruck auf ökologisch empfindlichere Gewässer zu reduzieren. 
Nachdrücklicher Einsatz für Angelanlagen und rein anglerisch bewirtschaftete Gewässer (Paylakes etc.) seitens des BV ist damit Voraussetzung. 
Nicht jedes kleinste Gewässer muss unter Naturschutz stehen. 
Kooperation mit Naturschutzverbänden, um im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes (Schutz zur Erholung) gemeinsame Konzepte zu erarbeiten und umzusetzen.

*Tierschutz*
Öffentliches Entgegentreten, wenn Tierrechtler/-schützer falsche Propaganda über Angler verbreiten.

_Ziel, wie im englischen Tierschutzgesetz:_
Traditionelle und kulturgeschichtliche Naturnutzung wie Jagd und Angeln ist wegen der impliziten Ethik („Waidgerechtigkeit“, gute fachliche Praxis) sowie der vielfältigen Vorteile für Gesellschaft und Natur nicht vom Tierschutzgesetz betroffen, um Rechtsirrtümer zu vermeiden.

Erarbeiten der Leitsätze der guten fachlichen Praxis, nicht am Tierschutz orientiert, sondern am praktischen Angeln (vernünftige Knoten, Montagen. Fotos ja, aber keine Fotosessions, richtiges Töten der Fische, etc.)

*Veranstaltungen *
Casting- oder Angelveranstaltungen können und sollen Spezial- oder Landesverbände machen, nicht der BV.

*Jugendförderung *
Findet über Erarbeitung bundesweit gültiger Grundsätze der guten fachlichen Praxis statt.

Daher Erarbeiten einer bundesweit über LV und Vereine anzubietenden, einfachen praxisorientierten Schulung, zuerst zusätzlich zur Prüfung, um deren Praxisdefizite auszugleichen.

In welcher man in der Praxis Knoten und grundlegende Montagen lernen soll, das Töten eines Fisches, schonendes Verhalten am Gewässer, sowie Sammeln von Anlaufstellen, wo der zukünftige Angler sich vor Ort Informationen über die jeweiligen Bestimmungen einholen kann. Mit Teilnahmebescheinigung ohne Prüfung (was will man da prüfen? ob jemand lesen kann?) und bundesweit anbieten. Parallel zu den Prüfungen der Länder, um diese langfristig durch eine solche bundeseinheitliche Schulung zu ersetzen.


*Ein Bundesverband, der diese Grundsätze beherzigt und als Handlungsmaxime nutzt, würde sowohl den Landesverbänden bei ihrer Arbeit helfen und Vereine stützen.

Ebenso würde das den Weg öffnen, bisher nicht organisierte Angler zu gewinnen, um ein dem Angeln angemessenes, größeres Gewicht in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik zu finden*

Wie gesagt:
I have dream........
... only a dream.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## zeitgeist91 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

da träume ich doch glatt mit. 

100% Übereinstimmung mit meiner Haltung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Das freut mich doch, wenn das auch Deine Träume trifft..

Angesichts real existierender Verbände wird es aber eben nur ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## Dingsi (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Wann wird der gegründet? :vik:#6

Klingt zu schön..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Wohl eher niemals, da die organisierten Angelfischer ja mit ihren real existierenden Verbänden mehrheitlich zufrieden sind - sonst würden sies ja ändern und z. B. einen wie oben genannten Verband installieren...


----------



## jigga1986 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

wie ich sehe bist du gegen dafv. wie kann das sein das die 900.000 Mitglieder haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

900.000?
Wer erzählt denn solche Märchen?

Aktuell knapp über 600.000 laut Delegiertenmatieral für die HV (Zahler, wegen Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften sinds ja viel weniger reale Personen, vermutlich keine 500.000), der VfG-B-W ist ab 01.01. 2015 jetzt auch noch mit weiteren ca. 23.000 raus.

Davon ab:
Was hat das mit meinem Traum zu tun, wie wenige der von ca. 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierten oder der ca. 3. Millionen aktiver Angler in Deutschland da im DAFV organisiert sind?

Und wie viel mehr könnten das sein, wenn es ein Verband wie oben beschrieben wäre?

Freiwillig oder aus Überzeugung ist doch kein Angler im DAFV - gezwungenermaßen halt über die Vereine werden halt so auch aus richtigen Anglern organisierte Angelfischer..


----------



## vierkant (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Finde ich gut Thomas.

Die Thematik in der Einleitung auf der Zunge zergehen lassen ist allerdings hart. Nicht nur "nicht für den Angler", sondern auch "gegen den Angler".

Petri Heil!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



vierkant schrieb:


> Finde ich gut Thomas.
> 
> Die Thematik in der Einleitung auf der Zunge zergehen lassen ist allerdings hart


Je nu, ist halt mein Traum - Wattebäuschchen hab ich mir abgewöhnt, auch beim träumen..


----------



## jigga1986 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 900.000?
> Wer erzählt denn solche Märchen?
> 
> Aktuell knapp über 600.000 laut Delegiertenmatieral für die HV (Zahler, wegen Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften sinds ja viel weniger reale Personen, vermutlich keine 500.000), der VfG-B-W ist ab 01.01. 2015 jetzt auch noch mit weiteren ca. 23.000 raus.
> ...



steht bei den auf der Homepage:q 

Führe uns an Robin Hood:vik:

 PS: bin deiner meinung


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> steht bei den auf der Homepage:q



Naja, dass die vom DAFV es weder mit der Satzung, noch der Geschäftsordnung noch Zahlen und Fristen sonderlich ernst ernst nehmen, haben sie ja mehrfach bewiesen.

Jetzt ja erst wieder mit dem satzungswirdig zu späten versenden der Tagesordnung zur HV jetzt und verkürzen der Antragsfrist entgegen der GO..

Aus dem aktuellen Delegiertenmaterial gehen die Zahlen klar hervor (da müssen sie wenigstens einigermassen genau sein, weil darauf das Stimmenverhältnis bei der HV beruht), und das sind die knapp über 600.000 von mir genannten Zahler zum Stichtag 15.10. 2013.

Inzwischen sinds eher weniger denn mehr...

Angesichts auch solcher Dinge ists doch kein Wunder, wenn ich träume??

Die kümmern sich doch auch nicht um Realitäten ;-))


----------



## jigga1986 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, dass die vom DAFV es weder mit der Satzung, noch der Geschäftsordnung noch Zahlen und Fristen sonderlich ernst ernst nehmen, haben sie ja mehrfach bewiesen.
> 
> Jetzt ja erst wieder mit dem satzungswirdig zu späten versenden der Tagesordnung zur HV jetzt und verkürzen der Antragsfrist entgegen der GO..
> 
> ...


aber die stehen in der Position Sachen zu entscheiden wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Leider..........


----------



## jigga1986 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Also GEZ 2 #y


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

quasi - das (der DAFV) ist halt der reale Alptraum zu meinem Traum....


----------



## Steinbuttt (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

... sehr schöner Traum, Thomas! #6
Es wäre ein Traum, wenn dieser Traum wahr werden würde! :m



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Führe uns an Robin Hood:vik:



Genau ... meine Stimme hättest Du! 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Ihr verwechselt mich - Don Quichotte und nicht Robin Hood, das würde es eher treffen....

Aber danke für den Zuspruch - nicht zu mir - zu meinem Traum!


----------



## jigga1986 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Dann müssen wir verband gründen


----------



## LOCHI (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Dann träumt weiter ihr Traumtänzer!

Der ganze kack gehöhrt von vorne bis hinten abgeschafft! Verbände gehören aufgelöst, Vereine braucht keine Sau den ganzen Dreck würde ich in die Tonne klatschen!
Ihr quatscht immer wie einfach und schön es z.B. in Skandinavien ist aber wir müssen erstmal nen neuen Verband gründen ja? #6

An Privatgewässeren kann man Karten kaufen oder auch nicht, an öffentlichen darf geangelt werden (Nord/Ostsee).
Punkt aus und ab!

Verbände werden nur gewollt damit Schotter gemacht wird und regelmäßig zum Saufen eingeladen wird.


----------



## jigga1986 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

 so denken 80% (vermute ich) aber dann kommen die Sachen mit nicht weidgerechten Anglern und das es hier zu viele Angler auf wenig Wasser gibt


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Der ganze kack gehöhrt von vorne bis hinten abgeschafft! Verbände gehören aufgelöst, Vereine braucht keine Sau den ganzen Dreck würde ich in die Tonne klatschen!
> .



Sympathische Einstellung - da bin ich aber zu realistisch, um mir das in Bürokrateutonien zusammen träumen zu können...

@ jigga:
Ein neuer Verband bringt nur dann was, wenn die Landesverbände endlich den elenden DAFV vorher über den Jordan schicken würden und sich auf den neuen mit  genannten Grundsätzen verständigen würden (was wiederum, siehe Eingangspost, das Regnen von Hirn, Anstand und Rückgrat voraussetzen würde) - daher ists ja (leider nur) ein Traum..


----------



## LOCHI (28. Oktober 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sympathische Einstellung - da bin ich aber zu realistisch, um mir das in Bürokrateutonien zusammen träumen zu können...



Dann führst du hier aber einen falschen Kampf! 
Ala... ich könnte wenn ich nur wöllte!
Mach es doch gleich richtig auch wenn du es (noch) nicht schaffst. 
So kommen wir vom Regen in die Traufe!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Regnen von Hirn, Anstand und Rückgrat voraussetzen würde) - daher ists ja (leider nur) ein Traum..



Lässt sich bei dir im Moment auch nur Sau schwer erkennen!

Allerdings würde das alles die Abschaffung der Gesetzlichen Fischereinschein Pflicht voraussetzen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Dann führst du hier aber einen falschen Kampf!


Siehe Threadtitel - hier träume ich und kämpfe nicht..


----------



## LOCHI (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Dann fang bitte an, bitte, und eröffne andere Fred´s!
Du bist in der Lage was anzuzetteln! Aber nein du kippst in die selbe Schiene und zwar seit Jahren!
Willst du eventuell so nen Verband anführen, kann das sein?
Wollt ihr die Kohle scheffeln?
Thomas wir wollen angeln und kein Schwein füttern! 
*So hilfst du uns nicht indem du träumst!*

Ehrlich, ich könnte kotzen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



> Willst du eventuell so nen Verband anführen, kann das sein?


Ne, ganz sicher nicht ......


----------



## LOCHI (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ne, ganz sicher nicht ......




Ist das alles was du dazu zu sagen hast? Dann bin ich jetzt raus!
Aber die Kohle scheffeln wollt ihr gelle. Fix nen Fuktionär eingestellt, der Thomas mit seiner Bande im Hintergrund und vor lachen nimmer in den Schlaf kommen! Ihr schießt euch selber ins Knie!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Interessante Theorie ........
Den Funktionär würd ich gerne sehen, der sich von mir einstellen lassen würde ;-))

Ich glaube, Du hast gerade nen echt schlimmen Alptraum..

Und nein, ich bin nicht der Heiland, der alles in Ordnung bringt, was die Verbände verbockt haben.

Nur der Schreiberling, der drüber berichtet, informiert, diskutiert.

Schön, wenn das bei Dir zu Emotionen führt..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> aber dann kommen die Sachen mit nicht weidgerechten Anglern



Totschlag-und Daseinsphrase.

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht,gibts das trotz Vereins-und Verbandswesen bereits.
Geprüfte Übeltäter..


----------



## Ruti Island (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Der ganze kack gehöhrt von vorne bis hinten abgeschafft! Verbände gehören aufgelöst, Vereine braucht keine Sau den ganzen Dreck würde ich in die Tonne klatschen!



Wieso sollte man deiner Meinung nach die Vereine abschaffen? Wer soll ihre Aufgaben übernehmen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur der Schreiberling, der drüber berichtet, informiert, diskutiert.
> 
> Schön, wenn das bei Dir zu Emotionen führt..



Und auch bei den Funktionären 

 Ich glaube die würden - wenn sie könnten - das WWW abschaffen....


----------



## exstralsunder (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Thomas: wat fürn Zeuch rauchst du? Ich will auch was davon!
 Oder sind's gar die Pillen? Entweder solltest du mehr davon nehmen oder das Zeug nicht mehr nehmen.

 Mal im ernst: die deutschen Angler sind Lahm-Ärsche! Die schlucken ohne murren jede Kröte und lassen alles mit sich machen. Nicht anders ist es zu erklären, dass es diese unsägliche "Fusion" mit dieser kompetenten Nichtanglerin an der Spitze gegeben hat.
 Die Altangler des VDSF haben sich durch Herrn Mohnert aber auch jeden Scheiss gefallen lassen. Das Ding ist über Jahre gewachsen und ein Ende des Dramas ist nicht wirklich in Sicht. Erst wenn nach der nächsten Fusion zwischen PETA und DAFV das Schnurlose Angeln bei doppelten Beiträgen befohlen wird, wachen vielleicht 10% auf.
 Aber Thomas: träum weiter. Ich kuschel mich bei Bedarf an deine Heldenbrust und dann träumen wir zusammen.|gutenach


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ich kuschel mich bei Bedarf an deine Heldenbrust und dann träumen wir zusammen.|gutenach


Heldenbrust?
Hast Du unsere letzten Videos gesehen?
Bierbauch...............
:q:q

Ansonsten danke...


----------



## jigga1986 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Thomas: wat fürn Zeuch rauchst du? Ich will auch was davon!
> Oder sind's gar die Pillen? Entweder solltest du mehr davon nehmen oder das Zeug nicht mehr nehmen.
> 
> Mal im ernst: die deutschen Angler sind Lahm-Ärsche! Die schlucken ohne murren jede Kröte und lassen alles mit sich machen. Nicht anders ist es zu erklären, dass es diese unsägliche "Fusion" mit dieser kompetenten Nichtanglerin an der Spitze gegeben hat.
> ...


Weil man gar keine Möglichkeit auf Demokratie hat. Wir gehen ja nicht wählen


----------



## kreuzass (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Eine schöne Zusammenfassung. Kurz, knapp & gut.
Der Aufmacher ist der Hammer! #6



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Weil man gar keine Möglichkeit auf Demokratie hat. Wir gehen ja nicht wählen



Sowohl, als auch.
Aber die Idee ist garnicht so schlecht und bestimmt auch kostengünstig umsetzbar. Da könnte man doch glatt die Gelddruckmaschine Internet mal für etwas sinnvolleres missbrauchen...

@*exstralsunder
*Tja, dann müssen wir wohl schneller sein 
Jeder, der sich radikalisieren lässt, lässt sich auch wieder erden. Mit genügend Saft ist alles möglich.* *

Mhm, lecker!* #6
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Scheinbar bin ich jedenfalls nicht der einzige Träumer ;-)


----------



## Hann. Münden (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Träumt mal weiter.


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Träumt mal weiter.



tja, ganz alte erkenntnis: "wer keine kraft zum träumen hat, hat auch keine kraft zum kämpfen".


----------



## Anthe (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Thomas, stell doch mal ein "Angelboard-Ausflug zum Bundesdach-hab alle Angler lieb-Verband" als Vereinsausflug ein ... per Bus.. dann können alle mal direkt vor Ort das Übel betrachten und "diskutieren"... |kopfkrat
Auf jedem Autobahnrastplatz ne Raucherpause und einschwören der Gemeinschaft... das wird ein Spass *g*
Die kommen da oben zu Tausenden medienwirksam an und schreien "Wir sind das Volk"... *träum*


----------



## orgel (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *I have a Dream...........*



Da sag ich es doch mal mit Nazareth *"Dream on"*


----------



## Knispel (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Anthe schrieb:


> Thomas, stell doch mal ein "Angelboard-Ausflug zum Bundesdach-hab alle Angler lieb-Verband" als Vereinsausflug ein ... per Bus.. dann können alle mal direkt vor Ort das Übel betrachten und "diskutieren"...



Du wirst diesen Bus nicht voll bekommen, weil es niemanden interessiert ... leider . 
Mach eine Fahrt zum Angelshop xyz , der super "Schnäppchen" vom japanischen Fahrradteilehersteller und co. hat, der Bus quillt über ... verkehrte Welt. 
Das ist keine Traum sondern Realität.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Knispel schrieb:


> Du wirst diesen Bus nicht voll bekommen, weil es niemanden interessiert ... leider .
> Mach eine Fahrt zum Angelshop xyz , der super "Schnäppchen" vom japanischen Fahrradteilehersteller und co. hat, der Bus quillt über ... verkehrte Welt.
> Das ist keine Traum sondern Realität.


So ist das Knispel, leider.

Aber gerade deswegen muss man immer wieder Träume wie den nachfolgenden erzählen....

Wer Realitäten einfach akzeptiert, ohne Träume zu haben, wird nie die Realität ändern können..

Denn nur, wenn Träume in der Welt sind, kann man traurige Realitäten anfangen zu ändern:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November
> 
> *I have a Dream...........*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hann. Münden (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Anthe schrieb:


> Thomas, stell doch mal ein "Angelboard-Ausflug zum Bundesdach-hab alle Angler lieb-Verband" als Vereinsausflug ein ... per Bus


 Ein sachlicher Vorschlag(keine Ironie) ! Taten folgen? Ansonsten sind Träume leider nur Schäume.



Knispel schrieb:


> Du wirst diesen Bus nicht voll bekommen, weil es niemanden interessiert ... leider .





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ist das Knispel, leider.


Voreingenommenheit gegenüber 99,xx% der User führt selbstverständlich zu (mehr) Ignoranz, gegenüber der ganzen "Aufmachung" hier.
Oder gab es im Forum bereits derartige geplante "Ausflüge" nach Berlin, die aufgrund von fehlenden Teilnehmern nicht statt fanden ?


----------



## LOCHI (2. November 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Ein sachlicher Vorschlag(keine Ironie) ! Taten folgen? Ansonsten sind Träume leider nur Schäume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Danke mein lieber! Nun bin ich auch wieder mit dabei und kann mit nen lachen ins Bett.


----------



## KptIglo (30. November 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Ich bin dabei, wo kann ich mich zur Bustour anmelden?


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (30. November 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Ich träume mit!!!!
Kann man nicht einfach so einen Verband gründen? Muss ja nicht gleich der Neue DAFV sein.|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## fischfried (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

wo gibt's das aufnahmeformular? #h


----------



## Koalabaer (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



fischfried schrieb:


> wo gibt's das aufnahmeformular? #h



sicherlich hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275525


Gruß Jörg


----------



## phirania (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Bin auch dabei,aber nur mit Raucher Pause dazwischen..
Evtl. E Raucher Austausch...Möglich.
Dann treten wir der ( Nicht ) Anglertante in den Arxxh. 
Oder wir bringen Ihr das Angeln mal Nahe....
Ab wann ist Abfahrt in Münster.?


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



phirania schrieb:


> Ab wann ist Abfahrt in Münster.?



hier nachfragen:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275525

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gummifisch74 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Ich verstehe nicht, dass einige hier den wilden Mann machen müssen. Der Thomas hat doch nur Kritik geäussert. Und schon werden wieder die Rufe nach einem Führer laut . Dabei war es ernste, gut ausformulierte, konstruktive Kritik! Fäkalsprache, und unwürdige und unnötige Antworten die schon fast beleidigend sind ist euer Beitrag. Und dann die lächerliche Idee mit dem Karnevalsgegenverein... 
Einfacher wäre z.B. eine kleine Demo zu organisieren, zB. während eines Sommerfestes wo der Verband sich gerade selber feiert. Das wäre aber wahrscheinlich einigen hier zu unkompliziert. Kölle Alaaf, Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Gummifisch74 schrieb:


> . Dabei war es ernste, gut ausformulierte, konstruktive Kritik!


Danke, freut mich ja auch mal ...#6.


----------



## schuessel (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Gummifisch74 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, dass einige hier den wilden Mann machen müssen. Der Thomas hat doch nur Kritik geäussert. Und schon werden wieder die Rufe nach einem Führer laut . Dabei war es ernste, gut ausformulierte, konstruktive Kritik! Fäkalsprache, und unwürdige und unnötige Antworten die schon fast beleidigend sind ist euer Beitrag. Und dann die lächerliche Idee mit dem Karnevalsgegenverein...
> Einfacher wäre z.B. eine kleine Demo zu organisieren, zB. während eines Sommerfestes wo der Verband sich gerade selber feiert. Das wäre aber wahrscheinlich einigen hier zu unkompliziert. Kölle Alaaf, Tom



gibt es den soetwas noch? ist dafür noch Geld vorhanden? gab es soetwas überhaupt  schonmal? wenn ja wer is da am feiern?

@ Thomas: Hab mir den Traum nun bestimmt schon dreimal durchgelesen.
Is n schöner Traum. Nich so schön wie meiner, der in der Südsee spielt, aber echt schön.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



schuessel schrieb:


> Is n schöner Traum. Nich so schön wie meiner, der in der Südsee spielt, aber echt schön.


Jetzt stell Dir mich mit meiner Plautze unter ner Kokospalme im Bikini vor - Du träumst nie mehr von der Südsee ;-)))


----------



## schuessel (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Irgenwoher kam grad ein eisiger Windstoß zum Fenster rein. brrrrrrrr

Dann träum ich halt von der Karibik.
Und sag jetzt ja nichts falsches, ich will nämlich demnächst wirklich pennen. 
sonst:|smash:
 ........|scardie:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

;-))))))))


----------



## sbho (21. April 2015)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Hüte dich vor deinen Wünschen,
 manchmal stehen sie vor der Tür und klopfen an,

 so wird es kommen, denn es ist gut, und der Gedanke / die Idee ist die Keimzelle von allem, so auch diesem  E I N E N    
 DAV 

_(PS: was hat der deutsche Alpenverein überhaupt mit dem Fischen zu tun, sorry, rutschte mir so raus...  *LOL*)_


----------



## sbho (21. April 2015)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> wie ich sehe bist du gegen dafv. wie kann das sein das die 900.000 Mitglieder haben?



es gab mal nen Spruch: 
 fresst Sch....., 

 10 Milliarden Fliegen können sich nicht irren
 oder 
 unter den Blinden ist der einäugige König :vik:


----------



## haui1 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Lieber Thomas,
ich kann einige deiner Argumente nachvollziehen und halte sie auch für sinnvoll. Ich habe jedoch ein grundlegendes Probleme mit deiner Idee von deinem "Traumverband". Du sprichst häufig von Lobbyarbeit, die betrieben werden soll/ muss. Damit sprichst du vielen Anglern aus der Seele. Nun ist es so, dass jede Lobbygruppe von sich aus eine starke Macht mitbringt. Nur über diese Macht kann es gelingen, Einfluss zu nehmen. Die bekanntesten Lobbygruppen sind die Autobauer (Macht: Einfluss auf hunderttausende Arbeitsplätze), die Atomkraftler (Macht: zig Milliarden € beim Rückbau der AKW), die Tierschützer (massive öffentliche Präsenz bei einem aktuell wichtigen gesellschaftlichen Thema), die Sportverbände (Sport als zentrales gesellschaftliches Unterhaltungsthema) usw.
Jede dieser Lobbygruppen baut mit einem einzigen überregionalen Zeitungsartikel massiven Druck auf die Politik aus ("Abgasskandal bedroht hunderttausende Arbeitsplätze", "Skandal auf Biobauernhof", "Ohne öffentliche Gelder für Polizei keine Bundesliga mehr"). 

Welchen Einfluss siehst du denn bei "deinem Traumverband"? Finanziell sind die Angler für die Wirtschaft uninteressant. Ohne Zahlen zu kennen vermute ich einen unteren, einstelligen Milliardenbereich, wenn überhaupt. Angler gelten zudem gesellschaftlich als Exoten und Angeln ist kein sonderlich populäres Hobby, das in der Öffentlichkeit kaum wahrgenommen wird. Die allerwenigsten Angler sind politisch so engagiert wie du. Wegen der Angelei werden kaum 1.000.000 Menschen eine bestimmte Partei wählen.

Also noch mal: wie soll "Dein Traumverband" Einfluss geltend machen? Was wäre eine "Drohkulisse"? Die o.g. Lobbygruppen bauen eine Drohkulisse in 2min auf. Eine reine "Anglerlobby" ist gesellschaftlich m.E. fast völlig unbedeutend und kann somit auch keinen Einfluss nehmen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



haui1 schrieb:


> Finanziell sind die Angler für die Wirtschaft uninteressant. Ohne Zahlen zu kennen vermute ich einen unteren, einstelligen Milliardenbereich, wenn überhaupt. Angler gelten zudem gesellschaftlich als Exoten und Angeln ist kein sonderlich populäres Hobby, das in der Öffentlichkeit kaum wahrgenommen wird. Die allerwenigsten Angler sind politisch so engagiert wie du. Wegen der Angelei werden kaum 1.000.000 Menschen eine bestimmte Partei wählen.


Schon diese Aussage zeigt, wie dringend ein guter Lobbyverband notwendig wäre, denn die kann nur kommen, weils an vernünftiger Lobbyarbeit mangelt.

Um/über 6 Milliarden volkwirtschaflticher Umsatz mit über 50.000 Menschen die mit vom Angeln leben (inkl. Angeltourismus) kann man durchaus mit einbringen (Arlinghaus, Allensbach).

Dazu noch all die ehrenamtliche Arbeit für Gewässer, soziales (Jugend), kulturelles etc., was da noch nicht finanziell quantifiziert ist, aber jeder vor Ort merken würde, wenn sich da Vereine zurückziehen würde - da gibts genügend zu drohen..

Wenn Angler als Exoten gesehen werden, haben die jetzigen Verbände was verpasst - denn davon gibts jedenfalls (noch) viel mehr als Veganer (die jeder kennt)...

Und wegen der Angelei soll niemand eine Partei wählen (höchstens manche nicht ;-)))

Wenn sich bei Frau Dr. oder ihrem Finanzvize Pieper die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit natürlich (eigene Worte) aufs Leserbriefschreiben beschränkt - nun ja........................


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Ich hatte das ja mal so erstellt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762) , dass alte VDSF wie alte DAV-Verbände sich grundsätzlich hinter eine solche Umgestaltung häten stellen können, indem sowohl Aspekte von Schutz und Bewirtschaftung wie auch der konkrete Kampf, Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angeln und Angler bedacht werden, um evtl. eine breit getragene Grundlage für einen vernünftigen Verband zu bekommen. ..

Ebenfalls habe ich versucht beim Thema Personal auf die ehrenamtlichen Strukturen und "Befindlichkeiten" Rücksicht zu nehmen, um eine breitere Grundlage ermöglichen zu können.

Nun sind seitdem 2 Jahre vergangen, was im DAFV und den ihn noch immer tragenden, willenlos abnickenden Vasallenverbände an "Arbeit" für Angler und Angeln (leider nicht) passiert ist, hat ja jeder, der das mitbekommen wollte, auch mitgekriegt. 

Ebenso, wie auch deswegen die organisierte Angelfischerei zersplittert wurde, weil erste Verbände tatsächlich anfangen, Dienstleistung und Lobbyarbeit für Angeln und Angler in den Mittelpunkt ihrer Arbeit zu stellen, statt Herrscher und Abzocker der Angler in den Vereinen zu sein wie der DAFV und die ihn tragen LV...

In vielen angelpolitischen Feldern habe ich seitdem auch Akteure kennen lernen dürfen, die aus dem professionellen Bereich kommen und nicht nur aus dem ehrenamtlichen (die allgemein schlechte Qualität der GF in den Ehrenamtsverbänden des DAFV und Konsorten zeigt sich ja an Hand der Ergebnisse für Angler und das Angeln, immer mehr einknicken auch im Voraus (Angelverbote, Dorschresolution, noch mehr Tierschutz in Fischereigesetz etc.))..

Das bringt mich schon zur Überlegung, in wie weit man aus ehrenamtlichen Strukturen überhaupt eine zielgerichtete Lobbyarbeit im Bund und in Europa heraus, die sich an Landesverbandsstrukturen orientiert, organisieren kann oder zielführend installieren kann..

Ein professionelles "Anglerbüro Deutschland" mit einem GUTEN Profijuristen (also nicht das, was aktuell in den LV rumeiert)und einem professionellen Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeiter mit einer Sekretärin und einer guten Zusammenarbeit mit den Landesverbänden und deren Kompetenzen halte ich inzwischen fast für sinnvoller als einen wie bisher sowohl in den LV wie im DAFV strukturierten Ehrenamtsverband e.V....

Da gibt es noch viel zu überlegen hinsichtlich dessen, nach welchen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen gearbeitet werden soll, was dieses Büro, was Landesverbände machen sollen, wie kontrolliert und wie finanziert wird, das ist keine Frage..

Ich werde dazu die nächsten Wochen weiter überlegen, weiter mit vielen Leuten aus Verbänden, Politik aber auch mit Profis, weiter sprechen, und - sofern ich zu einem für mich sinnvollen Ergebnis komme - das dann hier ändern und meinen "Traum" aus dem Eingangsposting dann entsprechend umschreiben ...

Aber dass eine Verbesserung für Angler oder das Angeln mit Bekämpfung von Verboten und Restriktionen, mit zielgerichteter Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit tatsächlich aus den bisherigen Ehrenamtsstrukturen auch im Bund oder in Europa kommen kann, das bezweifle ich immer mehr..


----------



## holgär (20. September 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Hallo Thomas,

und dann bitte noch überlegen, wie die Vereine ihre Gemeinnützigkeit als größten Klotz loswerden. Das ganze Rumgeeiere der Vorstände liegt oftmals auch damit begründet, daß der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit auch die Auflösung des Vereins bedeutet und das Vermögen, das manche Vereine haben, dann jemand anderem zufällt.

Somit 
a) Professionelle Interessenvertretung
b) Professionelles Vereinsmanagement ohne Damoklesschwert Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit (dann lebts sichs auch mit dem TierSchG besser)
c) Transparente und schnelle Kommunikationsplattformen von höchster Stelle bis hin zum kleinsten Mitglied

VG

Holger


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



holgär schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> und dann bitte noch überlegen, wie die Vereine ihre Gemeinnützigkeit als größten Klotz loswerden. Das ganze Rumgeeiere der Vorstände liegt oftmals auch damit begründet, daß der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit auch die Auflösung des Vereins bedeutet und das Vermögen, das manche Vereine haben, dann jemand anderem zufällt.
> 
> ...



ich bin jetzt nicht so ganz bewandelt mit dem Vereinsrecht und Gemeinnützigkeit.

Aber wieso bedeutet der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit gleichzeitig die Auflösung des Vereins?
Man kann doch einen Verein ohne Gemeinnützigkeit führen.
Das eine bedeutet doch nicht automatisch auch das Andere.

Die kleinen Vereine eiern doch nur rum weil viele Gewässerpachten mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zusammenhängen und Steuern eh keiner zahlen will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber wieso bedeutet der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit gleichzeitig die Auflösung des Vereins?
> Man kann doch einen Verein ohne Gemeinnützigkeit führen.
> Das eine bedeutet doch nicht automatisch auch das Andere.


Weils oft so in der Satzung steht, dass der Verein gemeinnützig sei - bedeutet bei Verlust, das der Verein erlischt.

Ist anders, wenn Du von vorneherein nicht in der Satzung gemeinnützig stehen hast..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Naja, das mit der Gemeinnützigkeit ist insofern ein Problem, dass viele Verpächter (vor allem die staatlicherseits) nur an gemeinnützige verpachten.

Weil sie die immer über Verlust Gemeinnützigkeit dann leicht " an der Kandare" halten können..

Das ist nicht so einfach und pauschal regelbar.

Und es geht hier ja zudem um eine Vertretung der Angler und des Angelns im Bund und in Europa, was ja zuerst mal nix mit den Vereinen zu tun hat..

Das mit den Vereinen wäre aber durchaus ein eigenes Thema wert, das Du gerne aufmachen kannst..

Mir gehts hier, wie gesagt, um den meinerseits (fast) ad acta gelegten Traum einer ehrenamtlichen Vertretung (Dachverband) im Bund/Europa bzw. darum wie man eine solche dann auch abseits des Ehrenamtes mit professionellen Strukturen (besser) machen könnte..

Bin ich aber noch im Denkprozeß ....


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weils oft so in der Satzung steht, dass der Verein gemeinnützig sei - bedeutet bei Verlust, das der Verein erlischt.
> 
> Ist anders, wenn Du von vorneherein nicht in der Satzung gemeinnützig stehen hast..




Selber Schuld, aber keine Sache die man nicht ändern kann.
Oder ist dieser Passus in der Satzung pflicht?


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, das mit der Gemeinnützigkeit ist insofern ein Problem, dass viele Verpächter (vor allem die staatlicherseits) nur an gemeinnützige verpachten.
> 
> Weil sie die immer über Verlust Gemeinnützigkeit dann leicht " an der Kandare" halten können..
> 
> ...



Thomas..die LV sind auch e.V.
Und somit Gemeinnützig.

Ein weiterer Knackpunkt ist aber, das bei einem nicht eingetragenen Verein...und somit nicht Gemeinnützig der Vorstand persönlich haftet.


Die Vorstände eiern rum weil sie keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Gemeinnützgkeit kriegst Du nur noch, wenn die  Satzung die notwendigen Passagen aus den entsprechenden Mustersatzungen enthält - ist aber in den Ländern (Finanzverwaltungen=Ländersache) unterschiedlich ....

Vereine sind aber  hier auch nicht das Thema, sowenig wie LV, wie gesagt:
Gerne ein eigenes Thema dazu aufmachen!!

Hier gehts um die Vertretung im Bund/Europa...


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

|supergri

Ehenamt als Interessenvertreter? Beim Bund und in Europa?
Also Du willst eine Hausfrau (nichts gegen die ehrenwerten Hausfrauen) auf die grossen Profi Lobbyisten loslassen?

Welcher Naturschutzverband leistet sich ausser dem DFV, DAFV und seine Anhängsel noch ehrenamtl. Führungen und Rhetoriker??

Das ist doch ein Konstrukt von Vorgestern.

Und was ganz wichtig wäre: 
Es müssen endlich vernünftige demokratische Strukturen her.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Das ist genau die Frage, die ich stelle...

In wie weit eine Ehrenamtsvertretung im Bund und Europa heute so noch zielführend sein kann oder welche Alternativen man angehen könnte/müsste.......:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das ja mal so erstellt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762) , dass alte VDSF wie alte DAV-Verbände sich grundsätzlich hinter eine solche Umgestaltung häten stellen können, indem sowohl Aspekte von Schutz und Bewirtschaftung wie auch der konkrete Kampf, Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angeln und Angler bedacht werden, um evtl. eine breit getragene Grundlage für einen vernünftigen Verband zu bekommen. ..
> 
> Ebenfalls habe ich versucht beim Thema Personal auf die ehrenamtlichen Strukturen und "Befindlichkeiten" Rücksicht zu nehmen, um eine breitere Grundlage ermöglichen zu können.
> 
> ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. September 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Mir persönlich wäre bei einer solchen Sache - abgesehen von guter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit usw. - mit am wichtigsten:

a) Dass man als freier Angler unkompliziert Mitglied werden kann und auch ohne Verein eine Mitbestimmungs-Möglichkeit hat sowie ein Sprachrohr für sich

--> aktuell kann man ja als freier Angler "politisch" nur sehr wenig ausrichten und nicht mal auf unterster Ebene z. B. nen seltsamen Vereinsvorsitzenden abwählen etc.

--> als Vereinsloser heißt es ja quasi "friss oder stirb" - da ist man sowieso schon "Angler zweiter Klasse" und muss sich alles reindrücken lassen, ohne sich großartig wehren zu können.

b) Dass angesichts des heutigen Tierschutz-Terrors eine Art spezielle Angler-Rechtschutzversicherung eingerichtet wird in Verbindung mit kompetenter Anwaltshilfe / Profi-Rechtsberatung (wie z. B. beim Händlerbund oder Automobilclubs, wo kompetente Beratung, Newsletter zu den aktuellesten Entwicklungen etc. auch im Mitgliedsbeitrag enthalten sind)

--> damit man z. B. im Pöter-Anzeigefall sofort weiß, wohin man sich guten Gewissens wenden kann und kompetente Profi-Hilfe bekommt - und nicht erst mal komplett im Regen steht (weil man keinen Experten-Anwalt findet oder sich diesen nicht leisten kann usw.) bzw. verbandsseitig noch zusätzlich eine "trophäisch" aufs Dach bekommt etc.

--> für eine solche Sache würde ich persönlich sofort und gerne nen Fuffi pro Jahr bezahlen, wenn ich wüsste, dass ich dafür RICHTIG sowie bundesweit (also nicht ländermäßig aufgesplittet) professionell ver- und nicht amateurhaft ge-treten werde - und im Notfall nicht alleine dastehe.

Also eine bundesweite Organisation mit ausschließlich bezahltem Profi-Personal, die Angler inkl. persönlicher Kontaktmöglichkeit (idealerweise sogar ne Art "Notfall-Hotline") unmittelbar direkt vertritt und nicht "indirekt" über untergeordnete Angler-Organisationen (da geht "unterwegs" einfach viel zu viel verloren bzw. wird abgewürgt).

Letzteres schafft IMO mit die größten Probleme durch die "Indirektheit" plus ländermäßiges Eigen-Suppenkochen und weit verbreitete Provinzfürstlichkeit. Zumal freie Angler da in puncto Mitbestimmung wie gesagt von vornherein komplett ausgegrenzt sind.

Dieses "nur ein organisierter Angler ist ein guter Angler und darf nur darum (theoretisch) was mitbestimmen" geht mir voll auf den Zeiger

--> aus welchen Gründen auch immer (finanziell, zeitlich, gesundheitlich, 100-jährige Wartelisten, sonstwas) ist eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft halt für viele Leute gar nicht erst möglich (selbst wenn sie evtl. sogar sehr gern in einen Verein eintreten würden - nicht wollen und nicht können sind halt zwei paar Stiefel).

Die angeln aber auch und haben dasselbe Recht auf (Interessen-) Vertretung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: I have a Dream.........*

Um Diskussionen nicht zu zersplittern und da dies hier aktualisiert wurde, hier geschlossen und hier weiter diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649


----------

